

Radar.apple.com broken? - pow-tac
https://radar.apple.com/

======
gjvc
what services does radar.apple.com provide?

~~~
pow-tac
I thought it was the bug tracker but I was wrong. The correct URL is
[https://bugreport.apple.com](https://bugreport.apple.com) and that works
fine.

